# Snack Sticks & Breakfast links



## jno51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Made up a few snake Stick ad Breafast links. Low and slow for about 4 hrs of cherry wood smoke. Turned out very good.













2012-11-139517 32 57.jpg



__ jno51
__ Nov 14, 2012


















photo (45).JPG



__ jno51
__ Nov 14, 2012


















photo (44).JPG



__ jno51
__ Nov 14, 2012


















photo (43).JPG



__ jno51
__ Nov 14, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2012)

Humm "Snake" sticks never had them looks great thou. would catch me huntin snakes thats just crazy LOL


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 14, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## jno51 (Nov 14, 2012)

hey driedstick, They will jump up and bite you in the ass if you know what I mean. Sometimes the oh mind go faster than the fingers do ! Good eye and it take one to hunt "SNAKES" !


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2012)

jno51 said:


> hey driedstick, They will jump up and bite you in the ass if you know what I mean. Sometimes the oh mind go faster than the fingers do ! Good eye and it take one to hunt "SNAKES" !


yes sir


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice looking snakes snack sticks


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 14, 2012)

Those are some nice looking snack sticks!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks great. I'm getting ready to make some mule deer snack sticks with only a small amount of pork in it.

Do you just tie two single hand knots in your string to separate them?


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 18, 2012)

1st day of deer season in Pa Monday after Thanksgiving can't wait. Love the time with friends and family.


----------



## jno51 (Nov 20, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Looks great. I'm getting ready to make some mule deer snack sticks with only a small amount of pork in it.
> 
> Do you just tie two single hand knots in your string to separate them?


Yes sir, two single knots.


----------



## jno51 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cooknhogz said:


> 1st day of deer season in Pa Monday after Thanksgiving can't wait. Love the time with friends and family.


Go get em and good Luck ! I took this one open weekend of Bow season here in North Texas.













photo (40).JPG



__ jno51
__ Nov 20, 2012


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 20, 2012)

jno51 said:


> Go get em and good Luck ! I took this one open weekend of Bow season here in North Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, nice rack. We have quite a few big bodied swamp donkeys up here too. Hope to have a few in the cooler Monday.


----------



## ipyrek (Dec 1, 2012)

What kind of casing coligen or sheep ?


----------



## jno51 (Dec 3, 2012)

I use coligen on these, Acadamy carries them 19mm Lem makes them


----------

